# Greetings in Polish



## sopdit

Hi everybody!
 I'd like to write a message to an eleven year old girl from Poland, actually my cousin, and would love to know how to say " A kiss from Spain to make you smile" in Polish.

Thanks in advance! I apreciate your help


----------



## bg1

Actually "A kiss" in Polish is "całus" or "buziak", but we usually use the plural form: "całuski", "buziaczki"  It means you have to send not only one kiss but many of them ;-)

"A kiss from Spain" can be translated to Polish that way: "Całuski z Hiszpanii" or "Buziaczki z Hiszpanii" or "Całuski i buziaczki z Hiszpanii".

The next part of your sentence is difficult for me, I don't know, maybe Polish people don't usually say that way. Maybe you can say: "Całuski i buziaczki i ciepło i słońce z Hiszpanii! Bądź zawsze uśmiechnięta i szczęśliwa!"

Let wait for the natives answers


----------



## Thomas1

I think you may say something like:
_Duży buziak z Hiszpanii, żebyś zawsze była uśmiechnięta. _which literally means: _A big kiss from Spain so that you always be smiling._
There are, of course other ways to express it. Bg1's first part might be altered a little to make it sound better with the second one which sounds quite good: _Buziaki z Hiszpanii. Bądź zawsze uśmiechnięta (i szczęśliwa)! _Kisses from Spain. Be always smiling (and happy)!


----------



## bg1

Sorry, I didn't notice that it is for 11-y old cousin. In this situation only "buziaki" should be ok. "Całusy" can have different meaning.
Thanks, Thomas1 for your explainations.


----------



## sopdit

Hey, thanks guys, that was quite useful!


----------



## horka

I think you may say: "_Niech pocałunek, który ślę Ci z Hiszpanii, zrodzi uśmiech na Twoim obliczu_."


----------



## LilianaB

I like Bg1's version. I would say całuski i buziaczki z Hiszpanii na szczęście, to make it a little shorter. I like Thomas' versions, too, in fact. They sound very concise.


----------



## LilianaB

No, Horka that would be for a twenty year old girlfriend, from a romantic lover, or admirer. #6


----------



## JarekSteliga

bg1 said:


> Actually "A kiss" in Polish is "całus" or "buziak", but we usually use the plural form: "całuski", "buziaczki"  It means you have to send not only one kiss but many of them ;-)
> 
> "A kiss from Spain" can be translated to Polish that way: "Całuski z Hiszpanii" or "Buziaczki z Hiszpanii" or "Całuski i buziaczki z Hiszpanii".
> 
> The next part of your sentence is difficult for me, I don't know, maybe Polish people don't usually say that way. Maybe you can say: "Całuski i buziaczki i ciepło i słońce z Hiszpanii! Bądź zawsze uśmiechnięta i szczęśliwa!"
> 
> Let wait for the natives answers



You leave me stunned. Seeing what your native language is and where you are now, how on earth can you speak so darn good Polish ??????

My 3 cents:

"Niech mój całusek z Hiszpanii przywoła uśmiech na Twojej buzi"


----------



## majlo

This thread is older than carbon.


----------



## JarekSteliga

majlo said:


> This thread is older than carbon.



Ouch!!!  Flogging a dead horse...


----------

